# Aumentar Alcance de LED Infrarrojo



## LokoMX (Nov 8, 2007)

buen dia, mi duda es la siguiente, como podría hacer para aumentar el alcance de un led infrarrojo? la distancia no es mucha tan solo 1.5m hasta el momento eh encontrado algo de información pero no me es suficiente, mi receptor es un fotodiodo, así que les agradecería mucho si me pudieran ayudar, y si es con algun diagrama mucho mejor. gracias


----------



## Elvic (Nov 8, 2007)

utiliza un repetidor 

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/irxtend/index.htm


----------



## LokoMX (Nov 8, 2007)

elvic dijo:
			
		

> utiliza un repetidor
> 
> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/irxtend/index.htm




te agradesco la información, pero no sé aun si me sirva ya que por lo que veo el emisor es un control remoto convencional.


lo que quiero hacer es lo siguiente. tener un emisor y un receptor a 1.5 m de separación, estarán en una puerta para que cuando alguien pase haha una función, ahorita estoy en esto mas adelante haré lo demas

espero que me puedas ayudar, gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 8, 2007)

Pon varios led trabajando juntos, ademas existen reflectores para led que les dan un poco mas de direccionalidad


----------



## Paloky (Nov 8, 2007)

Tienes que hacer funcionar el LED con corrientes de A.  Si, si has leido bien A. Pero lo tienes que hacer por pulsos.

Un Led normal, funciona a unos 20mA (segun el LED) de forma contínua, pero si miras las especificaciones de los LEDs, verás que tienen un pico de corriente máxima durante un periodo de tiempo muy pequeño.

Tienes que mirar que tiempo máximo te aguanta el Led infrarojo, y generas un PWM con Ton (Tiempo en ON) un poco inferior el tiempo máximo de aguante del infrarojo, de manera que le puedas hacer circular la corriente màxima durante ese tiempo.


Este es el sistema que utilizan los mandos de las televisiones para poder tener tanto alcanze.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 8, 2007)

Precisamente eso es lo que iba a decir. Si se observa claramente el alcance de los controles remotos es claramente superior al de los circuitos que construimos con IR. ademas funcionan reflejandolos contra objetos. Como se dice en mi ciudad: hay que sacarle la chicha


----------



## LokoMX (Nov 10, 2007)

por el momento me puse a hacer el emisor del circuito que adjunto. ahora haré un receptor pero no el que se encuentra aquí. haber si funciona


gracias a los que me han contestado


----------



## jerry22174 (Mar 27, 2019)

Buenas tardes me gustaría saber si hay posibilidad de aumentar una luz infrarroja a 10 o 15 metros, solo aumentar ya que lo requiero con este alcance ya que hice una cámara de visión nocturna,, o en su caso como hacer una desde cero con este rango o aproximado. 
algo a si pero con luz infrarroja. claramente solo sera captado por la cámara. 


Te antemano agradezco la atención


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2019)

Busca leds infrarrojos de mayor potencia
Que sean direccionales (o sea de pocos grados)
Usa varios juntos
Aplicale pulsos de corta duración y mas potencia , ejemplo pulsos de 10 milisegundos dónde lo sometés a 10 veces su potencia nominal.


----------



## capitanp (Mar 27, 2019)

Ni te moleste, por un par de pesos ya tenes estos de 3w y ademas con el sensor LDR



Led 3w Infrarrojo 850nm Vision Nocturna Camara  Itytarg - $ 179,14


----------

